# JonnyC's MK5 ED30 build..



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey guys..
I have a build thread going on a few forums but thought I would post something up on here as I know lots of you guys like to see a nice big turbo build!!
So this is kind of from the start, I have had the car for around a year now, and from the start the plan was always to start modding straight away..
Its a bit of a long story so if you like, check out this thread to get yourself up to date on the car and what I have gone through to get it where it is today!
http://www.mk5golfgti.co.uk/fo...679.0
Which brings us up to now!!
Since selling the S3 a couple of weeks ago.. (see this thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4642937) I have been concentrating on the ED30 again..
So why back to the ED30, well..
Basically running a stock K04 with road legal tyres and pump fuel at Santa Pod the car ran a 12.601 @ 115.85MPH.. A DSG world record that stood for almost 8 moths! Until a MK5 with big turbo / built motor / slicks / race fuel comes along and runs just over 0.6 seconds faster..








So that kind of spurred me on to do the following.. Just to show that you dont need race fuel and slicks to run a good time.. All times that I complete will be on road legal tyres and pump fuel, a true road car, no prep at the track, just turn up and go.. Like it should be..
Place your bets!!








ENGINE & DRIVETRAIN
BSH TUBULAR MANIFOLD
BSH OIL & WATER LINES
GARETT GT3076R TURBO / TIAL .82 AR EXHAUST HOUSING / OWENS WRC SPEC
TIAL MVS V-BAND 38MM EXTERNAL WASTEGATE - PURPLE
HEAD SKIM
PORTED AND POLISHED HEAD
FERREA 1MM OVER SIZED VALVE TRAIN CONVERSION
ARP 2000 HEAD BOLT KIT
BLOCK 83.5MM OVER BORE
JE FSI PISTONS - 83.5MM / 9.5:1 COMPRESSION / COATED CROWNS / COATED SKIRTS
INTEGRATED ENGINEERING NON TAPERED RODS - RIFLE DRILLED
ARP 2000 ROD BOLTS
CALICO COATED BIG END BEARINGS
KNIFE EDGED CRANK
BALANCED CRANK
REVO STAGE 3
OEM AUDI RS4 FSI INJECTORS + OEM FITTING KIT
AUTOTECH REVISION 2 HIGH PRESSURE FUEL PUMP
OEM HPFP CAM FOLLOWER
NGK IRIDIUM IX SPARK PLUG - BKR7EIX
CUSTOM DV RECIRC KIT - FORGE SUPERSIZE DV
CUSTOM ALUMINIUM DV RECIRC PIPE
CUSTOM INLET MANIFOLD BLOCK-OFF / BOOST TAP FOR DV
FORGE MOTORSPORT PCV FIX CATCH CAN SYSTEM - BLACK
FORGE MOTORSPORT TWINTERCOOLER
CUSTOM THROTTLE BODY PIPE WITH DV TAKE OFF
CUSTOM ALUMINIUM SWAGED TURBO TO INTERCOOLER PIPE
CUSTOM BSH 76MM TURBO INTAKE PIPE
CUSTOM MODIFIED FORGE MOTORSPORT TWINTAKE - MK5 GOLF GTI 
BSH 38MM EXTERNAL WASTEGATE DUMP TUBE
CUSTOM 76MM DOWNPIPE - V-BAND
CUSTOM 76MM CAT BACK EXHAUST
ZIRCOTEC PERFORMANCE WHITE CERAMIC COAT - TURBO EXHAUST HOUSING
ZIRCOTEC PERFORMANCE WHITE CERAMIC COAT - EXHAUST MANIFOLD
ZIRCOTEC PERFORMANCE WHITE CERAMIC COAT - DUMP TUBE
ZIRCOTEC PERFORMANCE WHITE CERAMIC COAT - DOWNPIPE TO TAIL PIPE
ZIRCOTEC PERFORMANCE WHITE CERAMIC COATP - INTAKE PIPE
ZIRCOTEC PERFORMANCE WHITE CERAMIC COAT- DV RECIRCULATION PIPE
FORGE MOTORSPORT CHARCOAL CANISTER COVER - TEXTURED BLACK POWDERCOAT
FORGE MOTORSPORT INLET MANIFOLD COVER - TEXTURED BLACK POWDERCOAT
OEM 2.0T FSI COIL PACKS - RED
REVO STAGE 2 DSG MAP
QUAIFE AUTOMATIC TORQUE BIASING DIFERENTIAL - DSG
CHASSIS / INTERIOR & WEIGHT SAVING PARTS
H&R MONO-TUBE COILOVER KIT
KW CAMBER ADJUSTABLE TOP MOUNTS
VW RACING SPEC KW ANTI-ROLL BAR KIT
WHITELINE ANTI LIFT KIT
POLY BUSHED SUSPENSION ALL ROUND
OEM SEAT LEON CUPRA FRONT BOTTOM ARMS
OEM SEAT LEON CUPRA ALUMINIUM FRONT HUBS
VW RACING BRAKE PACKAGE
PROJECT MU TRACK PADS - REAR
BRAIDED BRAKE LINES - REAR
RACING BRAKE FLUID
VW RACING ENGINE MOUNT - RACE
VW RACING GEARBOX MOUNT - RACE
VWR SOLID SUBFRAME INSERT - RACE
BSH LOWER ENGINE MOUNT
RECARO POLE POSITION - BLACK LEATHER / BLACK DYNAMICA
RECARO MK5 GOLF FITTING KIT & ALUMINIUM ABE SIDE MOUNTS
LIGHTWEIGHT REAR INTERIOR FLOOR & OEM BLACK CARPET
OEM REAR SEATS & BELTS REMOVED
MISC SOUND DEADENING AND HEAT PROOFING REMOVED
MISC INTERIOR WEIGHT SAVING
SINGLE WIPER CONVERSION
LIGHT WEIGHT FRONT BUMPER BAR
REAR SCREEN WIPER ASSEMBLY REMOVED - BLACK BUNG INSTALLED
REAR BUMPER BAR REMOVED
AC PUMP REMOVED / RADIATOR REMOVED / AC HOSES REMOVED
LIGHT WEIGHT AC BRACKET
BRAILLE LIGHTWEIGHT 15LBS BATTERY
TEAM DYNAMICS PRO RACE 1.3 - 18 x 8.5 / ET50 / 5 X 112 / 57.1MM BORE - SATIN BLACK
TOYO R888 - 255 / 35 / 18
AESTHETICS
SMOOTHED SATIN BLACK GRILL WITH WHITE STRIPE
OEM VW THUNDER BUNNY FRONT BUMPER - CANDY WHITE
OEM VW THUNDERBUNNY SIDE SKIRTS - CANDY WHITE
OEM VW R32 REAR BUMPER - SMOOTHED REFLECTORS / SATIN BLACK EXHAUST TRIM
LIGHT WEIGHT BOOT - CUT DOWN STRENGTHENING / REMOVE DAMPERS
VW RACING POLYCARBONATE REAR WINDOW KIT
HIDS4U 8000K XENON BULBS - D2S
SILVERVISION SIDE INDICATOR BULBS
SILVERVISION REAR INDICATOR BULBS
XENON MATCH LED NUMBER PLATE BULBS
And we started the build a couple of days ago.. (ill just post the updates all in one go so its all up to date on here)
*Update 1*
First of all a BIG thanks to Lee at Owen Developments, turbo looks amazing, and can't wait to feel what differences the upgrades will make over the standard GT3076R turbo..
And also a big thanks (again) to all the guys at BSH, great service, AMAZING products and in my eyes the only way to go big turbo with the 2.0T FSI!!
So here we go..
The turbo from Owen Developments. As I have already said, this turbo is far from standard spec.. Here is a run down of what I went for, kind of ticked all the options!!
* Garett GT3076R core
* Owen Developments polished compressor inlet diffusor
* Owen Developments conical compressor wheel nut
* Owen Developments competition spec bearing cages and bearings
* Owen Developments competition spec exhaust housing stud kit
* Owen Developments competition spec internal heatshield
* Tial Sports 0.82 A/R V-band exhaust housing
Its basically the spec of turbo that they use on the new F2 cars, with a couple of little trick bits added on top.. All of the options put together will make for an over all more, responsive, higher flowing, more reliable package..
Heres some pics, they kind of explain themselves..
































Again im running with the Tial Sports V-band MVS external wastegate, this time in purple, just because it looks trick as hell!! And well.. Why not!?
Loved the way it was packaged up, cool stuff!!
















Now for the BSH parts..
This is everything that is included in the WOA BSH Big turbo kit, apart from the boost pipe and downpipe, both of which I will fabricate from what im already running on the car at the moment..
First of all the manifold, absolute piece of art!! Ill be running it for a little while to let it bed in before ceramic coating, this way it avoids any increased chances of cracking during the break in period..








































38mm dump tube - I have got something a bit different planned for this haha..








Aluminium turbo intake pipe








Silicone connectors and clamps..








Water / oil lines and connectors








And lastly, I ordered the lower mount from BSH.. Looks again to be fantastic quality, and will just finish up the mounts on my car!








So thats about it.. The car goes in tomorrow for the work, and should be complete (with all going to plan) within a week.. So in time for Christmas!! A present from me, to me!!








*Update 2*
Oh and this is what I have planned for the dump tube!!
















May aswel make it 100% bonkers!!








*Update 3*
irst of all, a couple more pictures of the turbo for a bit of scale..
















So first job was to strip down the car ready to remove the standard turbo, so downpipe off.. Im going to adjust my custom 3" downpipe which I had made to work with the K04 turbo, so with use of a 3" v-band flange ill make it work with the new turbo..








Without the downpipe.. (ill use this picture as a before and after once its finished)








Drive shaft lower boost pipe and driver side wheel arch liners etc removed to make room..
















Intake off, drain the oil and water out, then pull off the stock K04 turbo and manifold..








Bit of a mess..








Also a comparison shot of the K04 sat next to the BSH manifold and Owen Developments GT3076R








So with that done we hung the BSH manifold on the head, checked for fitment of the lower boost pipe, how much work would need to be done on the downpipe and clocked the turbo for the lower boost pipe fitment..








Not bad for 3 1/2 hours work!!
Tomorrow, injectors, bolt up the manifold and turbo to stay along with oil and water lines, make a start on the lower boost pipe and downpipe adjustments..
Going well so far!
*Update 4*
So got quite a bit more done today!!
Tial v-band clamp arrived for the exhaust housing to manifold connection..








Also the OEM RS4 injectors and fitting kit..
















So the inlet manifold comes off for the injector fitting, quite a fiddly job! New injectors now in the head, just need to re fit the inlet manifold..
















Other little bits such as gaskets for oil and water lines, exhaust gasket etc arrived so we could get the turbo built up with all of the fittings and lines and hang the manifold to stay with the new gasket etc..








So then the turbo was clamped up to stay. The cold side clocked round again a little for the boost pipe to be made up.. All the lines were left disconnected at the moment so there is room for the boost pipe to be fabricated up..
























The difference working on this car compared to the S3 is crazy.. Seems like there is acres of room on the Golf! Suppose there is with the lack of 4WD system etc..
Don't think there will be a huge amount of fabrication required to make the downpipe work, just a little adjustment here and there, and the lower boost pipe should again be pretty good, with there being so much room we can take a much more direct path to the intercooler compared to when we did the S3..
So just a few bit of fabrication left to do, downpipe / boost pipe and re fit the inlet manifold..
Then things like plumbing up the N75 and water lines in the engine bay, these are being routed differently for a much neater finish, should look really good!!
So yeah, coming on really well.. Only problem is this is what it looks like outside at the moment!! 








Hmm..
So there you are.. Some more updates on Monday, let me know what you all think!!
Jonny

_Modified by jonnyc23 at 12:06 PM 12-18-2009_


_Modified by jonnyc23 at 1:52 PM 12-18-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: JonnyC's MK5 ED30 build.. (jonnyc23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonnyc23* »_All times that I complete will be on road legal tyres and pump fuel, a true road car, no prep at the track, just turn up and go.. Like it should be..

Nice idea! Can you clarify pump fuel? Does that mean 98 RON for you and NO water/meth?


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: JonnyC's MK5 ED30 build.. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Nice idea! Can you clarify pump fuel? Does that mean 98 RON for you and NO water/meth?

I think so, just that way you know how quick the car is 'on the road' I mean, how many people drive around on the road with slicks on and race fuel in the tank.. I know I dont lol..
Yeah im referring to commonly available pump fuel, Ie. out of the pump on any forecourt around the country, 98 RON (which I believe is equivalent to US 93??) UK super unleaded fuel with no NOS or water/meth additives http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: JonnyC's MK5 ED30 build.. (jonnyc23)*

Our guy here actually does run 100 octane all of the time on the street but I've never heard of anyone else doing that!









I'm glad to see you'll be running w/o water meth and only pump fuel. That seem like it will be a first! 98 ron is pretty close to the US 93, although we usually find it to be a hair better.


----------



## akauf (Dec 14, 2009)

looking good! Did you run the s3 down the quarter yet?


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: JonnyC's MK5 ED30 build.. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Our guy here actually does run 100 octane all of the time on the street but I've never heard of anyone else doing that!









I'm glad to see you'll be running w/o water meth and only pump fuel. That seem like it will be a first! 98 ron is pretty close to the US 93, although we usually find it to be a hair better.









I mean, I will run the best available pump fuel of course, but to run something like 100 or 102 here in the UK on a daily basis would cost an absolute fortune!!
Yeah not into water/meth to be honest, I don't like the fact that its an additive, it almost seems like a cheat, as daft as that sounds..








Yeah, I always understood it as being 98 RON being there or there about's with 93 AKI US fuel.. So is he running 100 AKI? Thats like 105 RON! Man, that would be awesome lol..


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (akauf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *akauf* »_looking good! Did you run the s3 down the quarter yet?

Nope not yet, were having a day on the 17th Jan at Santa Pod, the new owner will be there and has asked me to drive the car








So long as its a good day I should be able to get some new times up for the Golf too, looking forward to it


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: JonnyC's MK5 ED30 build.. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_*Our guy here actually does run 100 octane all of the time on the street but I've never heard of anyone else doing that!







*
I'm glad to see you'll be running w/o water meth and only pump fuel. That seem like it will be a first! 98 ron is pretty close to the US 93, although we usually find it to be a hair better.









James our customer that just did the full APR stage 2+ with us on his wifes Audi runs Race gas all the time in his daily HPA Blackjack R32 he buys it in big drums.







He is baller








o yeah and Jonny everything looks great the only thing i would recommend is upgrading the hpfp to one that has an upgraded spring. I speak this because i found out the hard way the failure rate on the other pumps goes way up when you start seeing higher rpm's. Just ask all the guys that came to see me put on a show at show n go and didn't get to see anything because the hpfp locked up on my first launch of the day at 8k.










_Modified by [email protected] at 1:23 PM 12-18-2009_


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: JonnyC's MK5 ED30 build.. ([email protected])*

Every day!? lol.. Madness.. But awesome if you can do it








Ahh ok thanks man, ill consider it for sure.. At the moment im going to be running stock internals so ill only be revving to around 7200rpm but once I get the engine built then im planning on an 8500rpm rev limit.. Well, just depends on how the curve looks to be honest..


_Modified by jonnyc23 at 1:25 PM 12-18-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: JonnyC's MK5 ED30 build.. (jonnyc23)*

Yup johnny, 100 AIK (mon+ron)/2. 

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_he buys it in big drums.







He is baller










My buddies just threw a whipple on his 2010 shelby and I believe they only run it with 112 octane fuel brought in drums. The car spits out over 700 hp to the wheels and is insane sounding.









Johnny, if you ripped out the AC and cleaned up the front end, pick up the APR IC. With a little more work the front end can be really cleaned up and opened up.








That would be some wicked cooling with lots of surface area.










_Modified by [email protected] at 3:48 PM 12-18-2009_


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

A/C is already out, made a really big difference actually.. With the Forge cooler im seeing inlet temps (maximum) 3-4 degrees C over ambient, I was really impressed! Unfortunately, I didnt get logs before the A/C removal for a comparison.. Oops!
Certainly an option for the future.. Thing is I want the car to look basically stock.. Which it will, apart from being 40mm lower and having different wheels with wide tyres, not that it will be too noticeable..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*

May just be the lighting... with the grilles on, it's not so obvious:


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Looks mean.. Kind of like my S3 was with the THS cooler fitted..


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

cut out the bottom grill and let the world know!


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Krieger)*

Did it a while ago but got bored with people saying ohhhh wheres your grill?!


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

**** looks hot.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Krieger)*

Damn Jonny!
Looking good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Issam Abed)*

Oh and ill need to talk to you as soon as I have saved up


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

Update from todays work!!
So finished up the injector install, inlet manifold is back on and bolted up!
New RS4 injectors in..








And the inlet manifold bolted back up!








Wastegate is on the manifold, turbo is clocked into its final position, all the lines are connected and there to stay..
























And the money shot!!








Tucked up!








All being well the car should be running Monday, we will see!! Fingers crossed


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

wow! This is going to be nasty fast!


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

get some rods in there and start running that turbo to its full potential... that's a nasty little build you have going there.
respect for not falling back on artificial power boosters and keeping it water/meth free... we need a pump gas beast that's all motor! 
you have your tuning squared away?


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (rhouse181)*

I have another motor being built, just to keep the off the road time down to a minimum on this car.. I should have that in pretty soon really, then we can see what it can do.. Its all in the plans 








Yep, I like the thought of just pump gas, thats what ill stick to for sure..
Yep, Revo, no problems, ran it on my S3 and it was very very strong!!!


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*

Very nice build. You are going to need an upgraded clutch for the DSG when you reach 400whp. One company is working in my tranny and clutch as we speak, I will let you know the results maybe you can try it aswell.


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (Serrari)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Serrari* »_Very nice build. You are going to need an upgraded clutch for the DSG when you reach 400whp. One company is working in my tranny and clutch as we speak, I will let you know the results maybe you can try it aswell.

Thanks man, I would like to have some more info on that if possible.. And yeah, keep us all updated for sure..
Once there is fueling and a DSG mechanical upgrade for these cars, then there is going to be some SERIOUSLY fast times being put down!!


----------



## BTC101 (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: JonnyC's MK5 ED30 build.. (jonnyc23)*

I Love this!!! Great...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

OH MY GOD.. Its awesome.. 
First of all the new turbo is incredible, even though I have the larger .82 A/R exhaust housing, which really should delay spool up by 2-300rpm.. In fact im seeing spool a full 700RPM sooner than on the S3 with comparable settings on the Revo file..
This is probably a little bit down to the compression ratio being a touch higher on the ED30.. 9.8:1 compared to 8.5:1 of the S3, but I put most of it down to the work that Owen Developments have done to the standard Garrett GT3076R.. For example, Were seeing 1 bar of boost at 3450rpm and it starts to build boost from 2300rpm.. Simply amazing, and WAY WAY better than I could have ever hoped for!
Andy again has done an incredible job, the install is amazingly neat, and unless you knew what you were looking for, in the engine bay, it looks almost no different to before with the OEM K04 turbo installed.. Once Im running a heatshield above the manifold, you really wont be able to tell.. (until you see it run possibly)
As for performance, were running 1.2 bar or 17.5psi max at the moment which is really very low for this size of turbo, and a full 0.5 bar lower than we ran the S3..
Even at this boost the car is WAY faster than my fully sorted K04 ED30.. Were going to run it like this for the next couple of weeks to let everything settle down, then raise the boost along with a load of other bits and bobs in preparation for Santa Pod on the 17th Jan, which will be the cars first 1/4 mile day with the new turbo set up! Weather permitting, Im expecting some seriously impressive times based on this first drive!!
Ill be able to get some pics and hopefully a couple of videos up tomorrow once there is some light.. But for now, im off for a little drive!!
So all good, again a massive thanks to all involved, Andy @ ACR, Phil and the guys at BSH, Forge Motorsport and all the guys @ Revo!!


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*

1 bar at 3450 is no joke! Looking forward to seeing you hit the strip!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonnyc23* »_
First of all the new turbo is incredible, even though I have the larger .82 A/R exhaust housing, which really should delay spool up by 2-300rpm.. In fact im seeing spool a full 700RPM sooner than on the S3 with comparable settings on the Revo file.

Thats because your engine is breathing








I have never sold a 0.63 A/R turbine housing for a 1781cc+ motor
FWD < 4WD though
COME ON!


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_1 bar at 3450 is no joke! Looking forward to seeing you hit the strip!

I would have never believed it until we were logging earlier!! I was amazed..

_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Thats because your engine is breathing








I have never sold a 0.63 A/R turbine housing for a 1781cc+ motor
FWD < 4WD though
COME ON!

Thats what the guys at Owens said too.. Live and learn I guess..







Although, im not sure if the large exhaust housing would have pysically fit on the S3.. I really doubt it with the positioning of the 4WD system..
FWD < 4WD for sure.. Under 60MPH.. But then its all about the DSG and lightweight FWD..
I find the Golf a more rewarding car to drive day to day if im honest.. I loved the S3, and it was VERY fast, by any standards (0-100mph in just over 7 seconds is impressive) but I just have a thing for big power FWD hatches!!!
Maybes I should buy a Honda.. (thats a joke by the way)


----------



## kimhemm (Aug 8, 2008)

That looks GOOOOOD 
Amazing setup


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Update..*
So after first impressions I was able to have a few hours in the car last night, putting some miles on the new set-up, listening for any strange noises, and generally just bedding it in a little.. All seems great!
First of all, just wanted to do this video to prove, with the right map (REVO) RS4 injectors, cold start is not an issue..
First start this morning, stone cold, had not been ran for 12 or so hours, with a 1.5 degrees C ambient temperature..

No problems, cranks and fires no different to how it did on the K04 with stock injectors..
So after having some more time with the car I can confirm that its very fast of course, but at the same time extremely driveable, quiet when driving off boost, pulls smoothly from 1000rpm with NO problems what so ever, super responsive, and 
Again, the thing that has really amazed me about this set up is just how responsive the engine is from such low revs! Ok, for sure it has more lag than the K04, but seriously not 'that' much more.. But once your at 5k revs the difference between the two is night and day! Just amazing..
In terms of performance.. (test completed on private driveway)
I think that 40 - 100 in 4.2 seconds is pretty impressive, considering that its only running 17psi and it was wet!!
Once its dry, or at least, not snowing, ill get some videos to prove this, its seriously, seriously fast!!
I can only imagine in the dry, with 255 R888's, running 24psi and with another 200kg out how fast its going to be.. I guess we will all find out on the 17th Jan!!
On a DSG note, all is perfectly fine, the changes are still lightning fast, solid, no slip, no hesitations, all perfect.. And boost before, during and after a flat out gear change is almost completely consistent! Big turbo 2.0T FSI and DSG is the perfect combination!!
Anyways now for some pictures now there is some light!! Love the install..
























Im really pleased with the way it looks, as I had said yesterday the engine bay looks really nice, not like a highly tuned car, and there will be more to come in terms of making it look even more OEM which is the way I want the car to look throughout..
When you look a little closer..
































The only problem at the moment is this!!!!








How annoying!!!


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice one Jonny!
Theres nothing like the power of a BT on these engines








But be sure to get that heatshield between the mani and the intake.. It has a HUGE difference in intake-temps - wich affects the outcome SO much more than you would think..
We tested it on the dyno with mine!
Can't wait to see the difference on the golf compared to the cupra!
Now just get rid of all that freaking snow!!


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

Cheers Marc.. 
Your right, its a tragedy running them with anything smaller than a 3071R lol..
Im having a ceramic coated carbon fibre heatshield made up as we speak.. Could have used ally or steel but that wouldn't have been half as cool lol..


----------



## BTC101 (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*

Wow you are an inspiration to all of us!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

Carbon fibre saves weight - so thats the right way to go








I bet your Trapspeed will be alot faster with this setup!
From 200-400m it pulls like crazy...


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (marc1171)*

I did a little test (on a private road) and 0-110 MPH was in 8.9 seconds.. Thats in the wet too..
My [email protected] run on the K04 turbo I was at 91mph at 8.8 seconds at the 1/8 so im thinking I should be able to, with more boost, more weight out the car, and in the dry track on some 255 R888's drop straight into the 11's without much issue really..
Lets hope lower than an 11.9 to take back the DSG record.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We will see!!


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

So you did 12.6 with a STOCK K04, and you went to all this trouble to shave 0.7 seconds ??
That makes me wanna stay with the K04 even more.


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_So you did 12.6 with a STOCK K04, and you went to all this trouble to shave 0.7 seconds ??
That makes me wanna stay with the K04 even more.

Yup, went 12.60 with stock K04 turbo and ALL bolt ons etc..
Lol, what makes you think that the end goal is an 11.9..?
I was just making the point that an 11.9 would take back the DSG record.. Plus its hardly been 'trouble' all I have done is bolt on a set of injectors and an off the shelf turbo kit, running stock motor at the moment..
Trust me, this car is a HUGE amount faster than when it was running with the K04.. Running only 17psi..
The end goal with this car is to get deep into the 10's.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jonnyc23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonnyc23* »_
Yup, went 12.60 with stock K04 turbo and ALL bolt ons etc..
Lol, what makes you think that the end goal is an 11.9..?
I was just making the point that an 11.9 would take back the DSG record.. Plus its hardly been 'trouble' all I have done is bolt on a set of injectors and an off the shelf turbo kit, running stock motor at the moment..
Trust me, this car is a HUGE amount faster than when it was running with the K04.. Running only 17psi..
The end goal with this car is to get deep into the 10's.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Did you ever dyno the K04 ?
What numbers were you making ??


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*

Dyno'd at 350hp / 380tq on a DD rollers.. Which for sure is low, based on other cars running that day that have ran on other good rollers in the UK, I would say it was running a solid 370hp / 380tq..
Im really not one for rolling road figures, or even power figures for that matter.. Its how fast it is that matters to me, not how many HP I made on a RR..
I wont bother dyno testing the ED30 again to be honest, I would rather just prove how fast it is with a 1/4 mile time..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jonnyc23)*

"370hp / 380tq"
I assume these are 'calculated crank' figures... right? Because that's insanely inaccurate for a k04. I see threads one after another with people saying they have 360hp on a k04 but every one is on some obscure dyno in europe.


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_"370hp / 380tq"
I assume these are 'calculated crank' figures... right? Because that's insanely inaccurate for a k04. I see threads one after another with people saying they have 360hp on a k04 but every one is on some obscure dyno in europe.









I made 371 Crank HP with my K04 on the Cupra.. Tested on several dyno's here in "europe" yes


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_"370hp / 380tq"
I assume these are 'calculated crank' figures... right? Because that's insanely inaccurate for a k04. I see threads one after another with people saying they have 360hp on a k04 but every one is on some obscure dyno in europe.









Yeah, not wheel figures.. Figures are always quoted as crank hp here in the UK and most of Europe..
Running a 115mph trap 370hp on a 1250kg FWD car seems very feasible??


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (marc1171)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marc1171* »_
I made 371 Crank HP with my K04 on the Cupra.. Tested on several dyno's here in "europe" yes








 
What injectors?? S3? or RS4?
Because no matter what way you slice it the fueling from these injectors can only support so much power unless your leaning out the A/F which can be done a little on race gas but deff not on pump gas unless you want early engine or hardware failure IMO







Bob.G


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (jonnyc23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonnyc23* »_
Running a 115mph trap 370hp on a 1250kg FWD car seems very feasible??

Thats about right 113-115mph http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Bob.G


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I made 365 bhp and that without the S3 cams.
I believe 370 is feasible with the K04 but would require different software than what the big companies offer FOR THE K04 COVERSION engines


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_I made 365 bhp and that without the S3 cams.
I believe 370 is feasible with the K04 but would require different software than what the big companies offer FOR THE K04 COVERSION engines

I can believe it.. Ok when people state that there making almost 400hp on a K04 on publicly available files then thats a different story lol..
I was running a non standard file on my car, running quite a large amount of boost.. Yeah, im pretty confident it was making between 360-370hp..
Also, remember mine and Marcs cars run an OEM K04.. ED30 and Cupra.. Different cams and lower compression.. Does make a little difference..



_Modified by jonnyc23 at 2:18 PM 12-26-2009_


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

S3 injectors - and not running lean...
I had this power for a long time - and have beaten the **** out of this car doing quartermile after quartermile.. By this i mean 20 times in a row without letting it cool down at all.. Lots of times








And when we opened up the engine, everything looked fine! Faillure after 100K miles.. Maybe.. I don't know and i don't care








One thing to remember is that we have VERY good and clean gas overhere. My car only have had 99 v-power.. thats about 94 oct in US right ?! I think that helps alot with getting more power...


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jonnyc23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonnyc23* »_
I can believe it.. Ok when people state that there making almost 400hp on a K04 on publicly available files then thats a different story lol..
I was running a non standard file on my car, running quite a large amount of boost.. Yeah, im pretty confident it was making between 360-370hp..


Well i've said before 400 bhp on a K04 is a joke.
Unless it's one of those cases where the K04 just "looks" like a K04, but is far from it.
Oh and both Revo and APR have stated the RS4's don't make a difference when talking about the K04 turbo.


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (marc1171)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marc1171* »_
One thing to remember is that we have VERY good and clean gas overhere. My car only have had 99 v-power.. thats about 94 oct in US right ?! I think that helps alot with getting more power...

Good point Marc.. Fuel is good in europe.. Shell V-Power is the only stuff I would dare put in my car.. A solid reliable 99 octane, just under 94 AKI..


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
Oh and both Revo and APR have stated the RS4's don't make a difference when talking about the K04 turbo.

Agreed, K04 cannot max out S3 injectors, whatever boost you try to run.. I have tried


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

And remember again that im running custom files with mine.. Not a off the shell file of some sort








This was tuned to MY engine and only mine...
11.8-12.2 AFR is what im running now with the RS4's..
I still consider that "safe" when the engine show's no sign on having a problem..


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jonnyc23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonnyc23* »_
Agreed, K04 cannot max out S3 injectors, whatever boost you try to run.. I have tried









Yeah, and believe it or not, there are tuners in Greece that think the opposite, and talk people into changing their injectors for an extra 20 bhp gain...LOL...
I mean can it get any funnier than that ???


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (marc1171)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marc1171* »_
11.8-12.2 AFR is what im running now with the RS4's..
I still consider that "safe" when the engine show's no sign on having a problem..

To be honest no body really knows where the "SAFE Zone" is with A/F on these new DI engines . Time will tell if its SAFE or NOT









p.s. Ive DD my APR Stage 3 on pump 93 in the tank with WM ( using just water ) on the 100 octane/ race file im going on 7500 miles this way and so far so good BTW that's on stock rods LOL


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
Yeah, and believe it or not, there are tuners in Greece that think the opposite, and talk people into changing their injectors for an extra 20 bhp gain...LOL...


Unfortunately it really doesn't surprise me, even though my experience is more limited than others I know when I smell s*it and most tuners here in the UK and europe seem to be full of it.. 
Making money is certainly the top of the list, not creating the best overall end product.. Shame.. Just have to use the right people and make sure you dont start believing the BS they try to feed you..


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
To be honest no body really knows where the "SAFE Zone" is with A/F on these new DI engines . Time will tell if its SAFE or NOT









p.s. Ive DD my APR Stage 3 on pump 93 in the tank with WM ( using just water ) on the 100 octane/ race file im going on 7500 miles this way and so far so good BTW that's on stock rods LOL

Running dangerous AFR you would know pretty quickly, once it starts it really doesn't take long at all to start melting stuff..
So whats that, around 400+ crank?? I dont know what APR quote on that file.. And what boost do you peak and hold??
Just shows, with a well tuned map you can run good power on stock internals, just once you start running out of fuel / running lean / huge timing advance then it all goes wrong on the 'custom' tunes..


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
To be honest no body really knows where the "SAFE Zone" is with A/F on these new DI engines . Time will tell if its SAFE or NOT









p.s. Ive DD my APR Stage 3 on pump 93 in the tank with WM ( using just water ) on the 100 octane/ race file im going on 7500 miles this way and so far so good BTW that's on stock rods LOL


No, nobody know's yet.. But as long as my engine don't blow up - im safe








Mine is also a DD'er - with almost 30K miles on it.. alot of that is WOT.. and ONLY Shell 99 pump v-power has been used.. nothing else








And im doing the same as Jonny.. No meth or anything.. Pure pump and go








Mine is ofcause build with lower compression and so on..


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonnyc23* »_
So whats that, around 400+ crank?? I dont know what APR quote on that file.. And what boost do you peak and hold??

 
Im gonna say that pretty close 370ish whp
Thats with little boost spiking to 22-23 psi but quickly drops to 20 and settles at only 17psi WOT and as it drops boost they stuff the timing in LOL


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

Ahh ok, yeah.. To be honest, I prefer the run less boost and more timing, gives more of a crisp feel in my opinion..








Im planning on running 20psi with the 3076 on stock rods.. It is tempting to run more but I really dont want to fire a rod out the side of the block..


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonnyc23* »_Ahh ok, yeah.. To be honest, I prefer the run less boost and more timing, gives more of a crisp feel in my opinion..








Im planning on running 20psi with the 3076 on stock rods.. It is tempting to run more but I really dont want to fire a rod out the side of the block..









Thats what APR is well know for there tuning loads for stock rods they been doing it since there first Stage 3 kit back in 2000 with the 1.8T.







Bob.G


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jonnyc23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonnyc23* »_I was running a non standard file on my car, running quite a large amount of boost.. Yeah, im pretty confident it was making between 360-370hp..

Let's be reasonable here... The K04 can only produce so much boost, even if you weld the wastegate completely shut. By 5500 rpm's it starts to drop off. How much boost were you running, what RPM was your peak HP figure at, and how much did it actually make at the wheels? Some of these dynos really REALLY pack on the conversions to crank by redline. You can see up words of 100+ hp!
FWIW, creating a 'custom' tune is as simple as me walking down to the engineering department and saying "Hey *insert engineers name here*, can we go extremely aggressive?" and it's done. 370hp+ on pump fuel is Bologna in my opinion.


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

Arin.. You might think that it's crazy to make 370 Crank HP on these engines, but they are out there.. We only made 370 on mine to test it out and to see if it would hold.. and i had NO problems with it at all.. and i ran it hard for long time..
The usual software i see here from us, would make around 350 crank and 480-500nm.. still on good quality 99 shell v-power - and a safe AFR according to me.. 
Everybody can make a "custom tune" here. It's easy and yes, doesn't take long!
And this is not on K04 "upgrade" kits - but on cars that comes with the K04 from the factory.. Golf Edition 30, Seat Leon Cupra and the Audi S3... 
None of all those 350HP cars ive seen has ever broken anything yet








edit :
















I think they looks fine - and the car was AWESOME with this software










_Modified by marc1171 at 10:18 PM 12-26-2009_


----------



## ck_1.8T (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: (marc1171)*

These are really nice graphs Marc from a healthy tune ...!!!


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Let's be reasonable here... The K04 can only produce so much boost, even if you weld the wastegate completely shut. By 5500 rpm's it starts to drop off. How much boost were you running, what RPM was your peak HP figure at, and how much did it actually make at the wheels? Some of these dynos really REALLY pack on the conversions to crank by redline. You can see up words of 100+ hp!
FWIW, creating a 'custom' tune is as simple as me walking down to the engineering department and saying "Hey *insert engineers name here*, can we go extremely aggressive?" and it's done. 370hp+ on pump fuel is Bologna in my opinion.

And everything you just said is the reason that I don't particularly like running on a dyno and quoting figures and MUCH prefer to run a time at a track and watch everyone wander how the f*ck I did that??
And your 100hp comment, so your saying a 1250KG car with 270hp can trap at over 115mph?? Get away!! The proof is there in the times, I have 9 time sheets from Santa Pod (an official certified FIA Drag track) showing traps over 115mph.. I did a day where it was just above freezing and ran a 119mph trap..
As I have already said, power output is not my focus, making the car fast is.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Arin, be my guest, take your K04 DSG GTI, run pump fuel and road legal tyres and beat a 12.601 @ 115.85 MPH


----------



## tautvydasv (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jonnyc23)*

Marc, who was doing the k04 file for you? I want to have it in my car. I think I could come to Copenhagen


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (marc1171)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marc1171* »_still on good quality 99 shell v-power - and a safe AFR according to me.. 
And this is not on K04 "upgrade" kits - but on cars that comes with the K04 from the factory.. Golf Edition 30, Seat Leon Cupra and the Audi S3... 


99 Ron will help out. That's clearly not the same as the 93 (mon+ron)/2 we have here in the states. Higher octane fuels make more sense, but pump fuel, such as the crap 93 we have here in the states, really doesn't. You guys really luck out with the fuels over there! Is it much more expensive than 95 or 98 ron? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also, yes, the ED30 and S3 will be much better for top end power than the k04 upgrades on the GTI's here in the states. Lower compression, better cams, and better fuel will add up to some extra power. Still, 370 crank seem like a high figure to me. And look, I'm not calling you out, I'm just saying I keep hearing very high figures and they all have one thing in common, they are coming from dynos that calculate crank figures. It sounds a bit 'skewed' to say the least.
With that said, do you know what was measured at the wheels? These dynos calculate a variable drivetrain loss that will increase, in some cases, rapidly towards redline. This is why power seems to climb all the way to 7k rpm's where as if it was measured at the wheels, somewhere around 5.5K, power would typically level out or fall depending on your fuel grade and how much you can push it towards redline. 
So, for the sake of discussion, do you know what these vehicles are measuring at the wheels? How much boost you're running from 5500k to redline. And, since 'safe' AFR is brought up over and over, what AFR do you feel is safe? What sort of MAF readings are you seeing? Lastly, has anyone installed a Pre-Turbin EGT probe in one of these k04s? These puppies get fairly hot! Our Greek importer as shown us several melted 'custom tuned' k04's that have come into his shop. I'm not saying that's what will happen to your own, but trust me, it happens and we've seen it first hand so keep an eye on EGTs! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 11:59 AM 12-27-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jonnyc23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonnyc23* »_Arin, be my guest, take your K04 DSG GTI, run pump fuel and road legal tyres and beat a 12.601 @ 115.85 MPH









I actually almost did the other week and I've wanted to get to the track forever. I want bragging rights just as much as the next guy. I'll see what I can do but don't hold your breath.










_Modified by Arin[email protected] at 11:55 AM 12-27-2009_


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
99 Ron will help out. That's clearly not the same as the 93 (mon+ron)/2 we have here in the states. Higher octane fuels make more sense, but pump fuel, such as the crap 93 we have here in the states, really doesn't. You guys really luck out with the fuels over there! Is it much more expensive than 95 or 98 ron? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also, yes, the ED30 and S3 will be much better for top end power than the k04 upgrades on the GTI's here in the states. Lower compression, better cams, and better fuel will add up to some extra power. Still, 370 crank seem like a high figure to me. And look, I'm not calling you out, I'm just saying I keep hearing very high figures and they all have one thing in common, they are coming from dynos that calculate crank figures. It sounds a bit 'skewed' to say the least.
With that said, do you know what was measured at the wheels? These dynos calculate a variable drivetrain loss that will increase, in some cases, rapidly towards redline. This is why power seems to climb all the way to 7k rpm's where as if it was measured at the wheels, somewhere around 5.5K, power would typically level out or fall depending on your fuel grade and how much you can push it towards redline. 
So, for the sake of discussion, do you know what these vehicles are measuring at the wheels? How much boost you're running from 5500k to redline. And, since 'safe' AFR is brought up over and over, what AFR do you feel is safe? What sort of MAF readings are you seeing? Lastly, has anyone installed a Pre-Turbin EGT probe in one of these k04s? These puppies get fairly hot! Our Greek importer as shown us several melted 'custom tuned' k04's that have come into his shop. I'm not saying that's what will happen to your own, but trust me, it happens and we've seen it first hand so keep an eye on EGTs! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by [email protected] at 11:59 AM 12-27-2009_

The shell 99 is a hair more expensive than the 98 and 95 we have here - but it's soo little that you won't think about it.. Ive never had anything else but 99 in my car..
I agree, it's high numbers - and remember again, this was only to test out what we could do.. It's not a "production file". Those only make 350HP and 480-500NM depending on hardware..
I have the numbers you are asking about.. At home.. I'm in Vegas right now








But - i don't need to proof anything anymore.. And the car in question has a completely changed setup now - and that's what I'm spending my time on








Safe AFR for ME, is 11.8 - 12.2.. as close to 11.8 as possible and MAX 12.5..
You might see it in a different way - but again.. I haven't seen any cars come back with problems when having the 350HP/480-500NM file







And they get beaten over and over... It's not grandpa driving them for sure


----------



## tautvydasv (Mar 13, 2007)

Sorry for offtopic, but it seems that only herer people are able to answer my questions. Could someone guide me what power I am having. I have pirelli edition(same as edition 30) now boost is around 1.2 bar (17-18 psi) at 6400rpm. My lambda is 0.77. 

_Modified by tautvydasv at 11:13 AM 12-27-2009_


_Modified by tautvydasv at 11:34 AM 12-27-2009_


----------



## ck_1.8T (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Arin, as regards to your question and reasinable cautiousness about calculated crank HP figures (usually falsely performed in Europe), just have a look from a wheel dyno (dynojet) from Greece in a Cupra 2.0TFSI about >1 year ago. The car had just a stage 2 Unitronic file with full 2.75" tb exhaust (+200cell cat), v-flow induction, and APR-IC without a HPFP upgrade (boost was 1.55 over - 1.2 ct at redline):








325whp/6650rpm and 45.3kgm (330lbft) wtq ...!
I think that these figures are quite good with the mods up there (no stage 2+ file, no hpfp) and a file that was conservative and more importantly on standard pump 99RON V-Power racing...!!!
Please note, that this measurement was carried-out with 38 degrees ambient temperature and 80% humidity (freaking boiling in the dyno), and no correction for conditions were made (FYI, a DIN rule, or EWG, correction would add about 10-15 more whp)... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Since then, the car has had recently an APR-hpfp, 76-100cat-70 full exhaust, and stage 2+ file (Unitronic) and hasn't yet been dynoed...!!!










_Modified by ck_1.8T at 12:02 PM 12-27-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (ck_1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ck_1.8T* »_(boost was 1.55 over - 1.2 ct at redline)

1.55bar or roughly 22 and a half PSI beyond 7000 rpm on a k04? Are you sure you have a k04?


----------



## tautvydasv (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Mine boost is very similar. Only DSG is swithcing in the next gear at around 6400rpm. First column rpm, second boost.
1520	1030.0
1520	1030.0
1480	1030.0
1480	1030.0
1600	1010.0
1560	1050.0
1640	1130.0
1720	1210.0
1840	1280.0
1920	1360.0
2040	1450.0
2160	1560.0
2320	1720.0
2480	1960.0
2680	2240.0
2880	2420.0
3040	2420.0
3240	2350.0
3400	2260.0
3600	2260.0
3800	2250.0
3960	2210.0
4120	2230.0
4320	2260.0
4520	2330.0
4680	2380.0
4880	2380.0
5000	2380.0
5160	2400.0
5360	2400.0
5480	2380.0
5640	2390.0
5760	2410.0
5920	2330.0
6000	2340.0
6080	2340.0
6080	2360.0
6160	2340.0
6200	2330.0
6280	2320.0
6280	2310.0


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (tautvydasv)*

Thanks for the log Tautvydasv, but that only goes to 6200 RPM's and not 7000+. Anyways, we've gotten a bit off topic. Maybe we should start another thread for this.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
1.55bar or roughly 22 and a half PSI beyond 7000 rpm on a k04? Are you sure you have a k04?









I actually think he means 1.55 peak boost and [email protected] rpm


----------



## tautvydasv (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I think moderator should move it, as we have went really far away from the topic.
Mine can not do 7000rpm as dsg upshifts. However, I am sure that it would keep 1.2 bar easilly.


----------



## vwgtius (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi jonnyc23
how does the braille battery work in cold? what with cold starts?
b/regards


----------



## ck_1.8T (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
1.55bar or roughly 22 and a half PSI beyond 7000 rpm on a k04? Are you sure you have a k04?









As I wrote earlier, overboost was 1.55bar=23psi and constant boost was 1.2bar=18psi up to 7200rpms, just to help a little with units and conversions...








And yes, it's still; a K04 coming standard in a Cupra 2.0TFSI engine (CR=9.8:1), and just a stage 2 file (no pump and small 2.75" dp-200 cell cat) with no race fuels and so on...!!!










_Modified by ck_1.8T at 9:43 PM 12-27-2009_


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (vwgtius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I actually almost did the other week and I've wanted to get to the track forever. I want bragging rights just as much as the next guy. I'll see what I can do but don't hold your breath.










Cool, would be great to see how you get on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtius* »_Hi jonnyc23
how does the braille battery work in cold? what with cold starts?
b/regards

Hey.. Yeah all works fantastic, actually I noticed an increase cranking speed with the Braille battery, which obviously helps with cold start up speeds anyways..
If you look near the bottom of the first page that shows a start up from cold with RS4 injectors and Braille battery, fires beautifully every time!








- - - - -
Anyways, Little bit of an update.. 
Well done a couple more bits, the car went back into ACR for a check over after the first 1000 miles had been covered, seals, gaskets, check everything is dry, nothing is getting hot etc etc.. Oil and filter, just general check up really.. All was perfect, so we went up a little on the boost, from 17.5 psi to 22 psi (which is as much as I would like to run on stock motor) and its CRAZY fast now.. Seriously, very impressive.. Big turbo with the DSG is amazing, I seriously love this car now!!
Any doubters out there that don't believe there is much on an improvement to be had over a K04 turbo, well.. Think again!! Its night and day, and mine wasn't slow as it was!
I think so long as its dry, 11's no problems at Santa Pod, first run, no worries!!








Only problem at the moment is that the roads are covered with snow AGAIN round here, just as it was looking like they were about to dry up!.. Still not even had the car on a dry piece of road since the turbo has been done Only really been able to use the full potential from 4th gear up to now in almost freezing wet roads..
Still, with the progressive throttle map, and superb response of this turbo, once your over 3500rpm it feels almost N/A in power delivery, like a big V8 rather than a forced induction 2.0L 4 pot.. Its so so nice to drive, incredibly tractable controllable and seriously fast on all types of roads!!
In terms of any video, I do have a run that I did on my mates private driveway, but its in the wet, and I only use full power in 3rd / 4th.. Still, from a standstil to 105mph (indicated on the speedo) in 8.7 seconds seemed pretty good to me in a FWD car on 225 T1-R's in the wet at 0.5 degrees C with a full tank of fuel and a 85KG passenger 
Check it out.. (just again to make the point that this video was recorded on a private driveway, and NOT on the public road)

Also that was running only 17.5psi of boost.. (its A LOT faster now, seriously!)
Now with the increased boost limit, well, we will find out soon enough!.. I seriously can't wait for a run at Santa Pod in the dry, with the increased boost, 10 litres in the tank, another 100KG of weight out and 255 width R888's!!
Ill do my best to get as many videos from Santa Pod as possible, including some speedo shots too..
Think its going to shock a few people!!


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

*FV-QR*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*

Id just like to take this opportunity to tell you its 72*F here today.


----------



## DM_MKV (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (SmithersSP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SmithersSP* »_









x2


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_Id just like to take this opportunity to tell you its 72*F here today. 

Cheers for that Phil


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

yeah, well, its been in the 30s and 40s here lately...
IN FLORIDA.


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Update..*
Ok so managed to get another couple of hours on the car today and made some progress with the new intake system that Ill be running..
The reason for this is to make room for the bonnet exit external wastegate dump tube.. Its going to require a fair bit of work, but im sure that it will all be worth it in the end!
Just to note that Im using the same diameter pipe work and MAF housing that I have been running with the Twintake, so im confident that I will not encounter any problems in that area..
So first we fabricated up the bends and mocked up the intake for fitment..
















Im using an Evoms filter and filter neck so there was a bit of cutting involved..








And finally the complete mocked up intake off the car.. (marked up with the placement for supporting bracket tab and recirculation bung)








Just a few more bits to do once the intake is fully sorted..



Relocate catch can and charcoal canister to pasenger side

Relocate washer bottle to passenger side to allow for a 76MM cold air feed to filter

Fabricate filter heatshield


So im really pleased with that! The intake is now going off to be welded up and the pipe work ceramic coated..
Recently there has been some kind of issue over 6000rpm where the car felt almost like the throttle was being closed partially, we couldn't see anything on the logs and everything seemed to be fine throughout the car so I decided to change the MAF sensor to a new item and see if there was any difference..
The car now feels FAR stronger, much more responsive and its stronger over 6000rpm than it has ever been, so that seems to have sorted it out.. On close inspection the MAF sensor that came out looked 100% fine (it has covered 35000 miles from new) but obviously its just gone bad.. Glad thats sorted now!
After testing the car before and after with the old and new MAF sensor I decided to fit the Forge Motorsports FSI valve, I had been running the completely standard diaphragm valve..
One off black anodized valve.. (ignore the nasty looking boost tap, getting a nice new one made up on the lathe)
















Driving the car now with the new valve it again feels stronger.. All these little bits are adding up and the car feels better than ever!
So thats about it really, should have it all on early next week, along with lots of other little bits that im thinking of..
Oh.. And just a couple of teasers!


----------



## Draxus (Jan 6, 2009)

ooooo i love gauges


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (Draxus)*

Be very careful with the rubber fuel line that runs there. You dont want to rub through it. You can sleeve it or do something to protect it. Also 
i know you said that you dont think the diameter will be a problem or restrict flow but keep in mind it wasnt designed to flow the amount of 
air for a bt. Otherwise it looks good, for some reason it looks familiar.


_Modified by IMAN973 at 1:51 PM 1-7-2010_


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (IMAN973)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IMAN973* »_I dont wanna sound like a party pooper but you might want to make some minor changes. Be very careful with the rubber fuel line that runs there. You dont want to rub through it. You can sleeve it or do something to protect it. Also i know you said that you dont think the diameter will be a problem or restrict flow but keep in mind it wasnt designed to flow the amount of air for a bt. Otherwise it looks good, for some reason it looks familiar.

No problem..
The lines are all going to be under the heatshield, and as such wont be subject to rubbing, but Ill bare that in mind too..








In terms of pipe diameter, I just mean for the MAF scaling, as the map im running is designed for stock size MAF housing.. I would like to upgrade to a 3" intake system if I can get the mapping sorted to do so..








Ha, guess it does look quite similar to your set up.. But to be honest, how else do I get it out the way of the manifold?


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*

I edited my post because i kind of came across like a idck. lol
The map is very important, thats what dictates the maf and intake sizing. 
I get crazy heat off the mani, and you must also be experiencing it as well. Its even turning the underside of my cw hood yellow. Its a great design for the intake dont get me wrong you will see a dramatic change in intake temps.
My friend swapped out his normal intake for this design with his bt and he felt a major improvement. You will not be disappointed. Now when are you gonna get that sexy ej vc lol


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (IMAN973)*

Dont worry, I know what you meant lol..
Yeah, like I say, I would like to run a really large diameter intake pipe at some point, just to avoid any restriction from that end..
Ohh the manifold on mine gets hot but gives off no where near as much heat as yours by the sounds of it.. Hood gets warm but no discoloration etc.. Could it be a difference in pipe gauge, or possibly that your mani sits a little higher than the BSH mani?
Cool, looking forward to seeing the results now after you have said that








EJ VC? Sorry.. Im being daft..


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*

Could be the mani but i run this car a lot. I also have reflective wrap on the underside of the hood but looks like i need some more. You are also running less boost then me right now. Last night i had the boost set at 30.9 so that creates way more heat then normal. 
Tapp uses 3.5 inch mafs for all the fsi's. I found my intake a little cramped on that side so i moved the coolant reservoir to the driver side to free up some room.


_Modified by IMAN973 at 2:29 PM 1-7-2010_


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (IMAN973)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IMAN973* »_Could be the mani but i run this car a lot. I also have reflective wrap on the underside of the hood but looks like i need some more. You are also running less boost then me right now. Last night i had the boost set at 30.9 so that creates way more heat then normal. 
Tapp uses 3.5 inch mafs for all the fsi's. I found my intake a little cramped on that side so i moved the coolant reservoir to the driver side to free up some room.

_Modified by IMAN973 at 2:29 PM 1-7-2010_

Ahh yes, im only running 22psi so that will probably be it!! What are you doing for fueling to support that type of boost?
3.5" sounds great, need to see what I can do on that front.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*

Lots and lots of meth. I have low compression and im also having a misfire issue that wont physically let me wot above 6000


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

Got ya.. Sounds awesome, torque must be pretty amazing at that boost?


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*

Highway downshifts are scary because you get to put all the power to the ground and it holds. I could only imagine what an awd launch would feel like.


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (IMAN973)*

Awesome man! Its killing me not being able to drive the car.. The roads are lethal at the moment here..


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

My intake is installed exactly in that place.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (Serrari)*

I guess your part of the cool kids club now.


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (IMAN973)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IMAN973* »_I guess your part of the cool kids club now.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Murder'd (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (IMAN973)*

Aren't the tunes also basd on the intake length and maf position? I thought this was an issue and that's why all intakes look the same.


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (Murder'd)*

Only the diameter of the MAF housing will have any bearing on the tune as far as I understand.. Post MAF it really doesn't matter to the tune, so long as you have a nice smooth flow pre MAF I cant see there being any problem..


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

heh..
I'm kinda doing the intake the same way now








The intake temp's are too high when the pipes go over the engine!


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: (marc1171)*

Why does nobody use thermo wrap for the BSH mani? 
This would def help to keep intake temps low I think...
If this isn´t enough, use more wrap or a heat shield or isolate the intake too...
johnny: I guess you get a costum tune...weren´t there any problems in fact of having no air straightener in your MAF housing ?
Nevertheless: Great car! Def. need more vids... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Hendrik at 7:13 AM 1-8-2010_


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (Hendrik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hendrik* »_Why does nobody use thermo wrap for the BSH mani? 
This would def help to keep intake temps low I think...
If this isn´t enough, use more wrap or a heat shield or isolate the intake too...
johnny: I guess you get a costum tune...weren´t there any problems in fact of having no air straightener in your MAF housing ?
Nevertheless: Great car! Def. need more vids... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Hendrik at 7:13 AM 1-8-2010_

The manifold is coming off soon (when the motor is being built) and when thats off its being sent away along with lots of other parts to be ceramic coated..
No problems at all, the tune is perfect and the car runs extremely well








Ill hopefully have some more videos after the day at Santa Pod, both from outside and inside too!


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*

With a tub mani you run the risk of cracking it from the heat. Its better just to deal with the heat.


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (Hendrik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hendrik* »_Why does nobody use thermo wrap for the BSH mani? 
This would def help to keep intake temps low I think...
If this isn´t enough, use more wrap or a heat shield or isolate the intake too...
johnny: I guess you get a costum tune...weren´t there any problems in fact of having no air straightener in your MAF housing ?
Nevertheless: Great car! Def. need more vids... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Hendrik at 7:13 AM 1-8-2010_

I have thermo wrap on my BSH manifold.


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (Serrari)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Serrari* »_
I have thermo wrap on my BSH manifold.

Any pics man? Would be great to see how you have wrapped it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (Serrari)*

Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

^^^


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (IMAN973)*

Need to go get some pics to the shop, I'll post some next week.


_Modified by Serrari at 8:31 AM 1-9-2010_


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

ur not worried the heat wrap might crack the thin runners? I mean, if they get as hot as you guys are saying, you might wanna spray it inside and out, to keep the heat from ever having the change to heat up the pipe too much, as opposed to keeping it trapped in it.
either way tho, pics!
your builds are always awesome to read. makes me wish this year would hurry up so i can take a break from school, and get my $20k on my 21st birthday...


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Update..*
Just a few more bits for the car..
Another set of Project Mu brakes from VW Racing (Cheers guys)
















KW camber adjustable top mounts








VW Racing carbon bonnet.. (Will be painted CW, probs not in time for Santa Pod though now)
















Custom cold air feed using a 102mm inlet (picture shows 76mm inlet)








And then just a few thermal insulation pieces for the engine bay..



High temperature exhaust wrap (downpipe to tail pipe & dump tube)

Gold heat tape for intake pipe

Zircoflex for heatshield and other misc pieces

Wrap for Hose and electrical 


Then for the really exciting stuff!!.. Time for a built motor!!



INA Engineering I-Beam connecting rods

ARP 2000 rod bolts

Calico coated rod bearings

Supertech pistons - 82.5mm bore / 9.1:1 CR










2.0T FSI ARP 2000 head bolt kit








The OEM cylinder head will be ported and polished and installed with a stock size Ferrea valve train kit..








Ill be running stock cams for the mean time.. The current offerings available have yet to prove there worth, so im working on some other options that will be considerably cheaper and more effective..
Im not quite decided on which way im going to tackle the engine build, I may just build the motor thats in the car, or possibly buy another ED30 motor and build that, either way it will be done around March this year, which will be in time for the weather improving (hopefully) and the up coming show season in the UK..
The engine build parts will make for a motor good for well over 600hp crank HP and will be capable of revving to 9000rpm without a problem (Ferrea have tested the valve train to 9800rpm)
Thanks to Issam @ INA Engineering for the engine parts!


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_makes me wish this year would hurry up so i can take a break from school, and get my $20k on my 21st birthday...


isn't getting 20k for your birthday all the more reason to STAY in school? either way must be nice. congrats.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Johnny very nice how everything is all coming out. Interesting choice on the pistons, why did you choose 9.1 compression? We have a local guy who went for 8.5 to 1 compression the results were pretty frustrating.
Good luck with the rest of the build, looks very top notch.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*

I run 9.2.1 and by friend runs 8.5.1 and we have not been fustrated yet lol


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *IMAN973* »_I run 9.2.1 and by friend runs 8.5.1 and we have not been fustrated yet lol


where did you get the tune from? unitronic?
The 8.5: 1 compression uses a LOT more fuel than stock compression so they had to add a second intank and run a 5th injector and use that to add more fuel to make over 400hp and after some back and forth with the tuning it always ends up either running RICH like 10 afr all day or too lean. also spool is super late on the precision 6262 with that compression. full boost maybe around 5300 or so.


_Modified by LEWXCORE at 10:53 PM 1-10-2010_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*

Jonny,
first of all thank you for giving us the opportunity to be part of your project. Second....thank you for AGAIN taking the time to do a well thought out build and documenting it for the community.
Anything I can do to help you let me know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_Jonny,
first of all thank you for giving us the opportunity to be part of your project. Second....thank you for AGAIN taking the time to do a well thought out build and documenting it for the community.
Anything I can do to help you let me know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No worries man, its a pleasure! 
Ohh, Just help me build the fastest DSG MK5 in the world, thats enough for me..










_Modified by jonnyc23 at 7:40 AM 1-12-2010_


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

Just for fun thought I would make a little movie to give an idea of the noise this thing makes now on boost!

Popped a huge flame from the dump tube too!!


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
where did you get the tune from? unitronic?
The 8.5: 1 compression uses a LOT more fuel than stock compression so they had to add a second intank and run a 5th injector and use that to add more fuel to make over 400hp and after some back and forth with the tuning it always ends up either running RICH like 10 afr all day or too lean. also spool is super late on the precision 6262 with that compression. full boost maybe around 5300 or so.
_Modified by LEWXCORE at 10:53 PM 1-10-2010_

We both run Tapp and yea from what i heard that 6262 spools really late on our motors.
The big problem im having now is misfires. We are trying to figure it out. It sperfect on the dyno but as soon as we hit the streets it gets bad. Better dyno= worse street


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*

Yepp thats what she sounds like. You should have done a longer pull she starts to get realy loud at redline


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (IMAN973)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IMAN973* »_Yepp thats what she sounds like. You should have done a longer pull she starts to get realy loud at redline









Thats in 2nd gear upto about 6500rpm.. No traction at all in the wet on these tyres!
Santa Pod has now been put back a week to the 24th Jan due to weather conditions in the UK.. So I should have some really good videos from there to show!!
Also, there allowing for passengers, and I have some interesting cars down to race me, so there should be some great side by side comparisons too!! Can't wait!!


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *IMAN973* »_
We both run Tapp and yea from what i heard that 6262 spools really late on our motors.
The big problem im having now is misfires. We are trying to figure it out. It sperfect on the dyno but as soon as we hit the streets it gets bad. Better dyno= worse street










ya, is whack.. i was thinking of switching to a precision 60/57 but am feeling it's not worth it as this other guy was running a 60/62 and complaining about late spool as well. Garret is coming out with the GTX-R with billet wheels and more fins which are supposed to flow around 10% more and spool faster as well.. I think a GTX-R 3076 would be king!! almost like johnny's pimping custom turbo lol.


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
I think a GTX-R 3076 would be king!! almost like johnny's pimping custom turbo lol.

Hahah..








Thats what im doing as soon as the 30 frame 76mm wheel is available!


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*

Theres already an off the shelf 3076 with most of those goodies.
FP HTA FTW


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (IMAN973)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IMAN973* »_Theres already an off the shelf 3076 with most of those goodies.
FP HTA FTW

I was under the impression that the only difference between the off the shelf Garrett GT3076R and FP HTA 3076 was the billet compressor wheel??


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jonnyc23)*

When will the GTX-R will be available?


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Serrari* »_When will the GTX-R will be available? 


They are available in gt42 and higher, but word on the street is they're coming out with smaller frame gtx-r turbo's this year.


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
They are available in gt42 and higher, but word on the street is they're coming out with smaller frame gtx-r turbo's this year.

30 frame wheel in June I have heard..


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

more sound videos please! it is far too short to thoroughly enjoy the turbo and wastegate symphony.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (jonnyc23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonnyc23* »_
30 frame wheel in June I have heard..









Jonny
they are available through HTA anyway


----------



## INYNN (Apr 14, 2008)

Awesome build! Really well done!


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Update..*
So managed to get a little more done on the car today in preparation for Santa Pod on 24th..
New wheels arrived and looked like they may turn out to be an absolute nightmare to fit.. They do look awesome however, the new Pro Race 1.3 is quite a different design to the 1.2.. Only really noticeable when the two are side by side..
The wheels were made to order and the specs are as follows..
_*Team Dynamics Pro Race 1.3 in Satin Black - 18 x 8.5 / 5 X 112 / ET50 / 57.1*_








Tyres are super fat.. Toyo R888 - 255 / 35 / 18 








I test fitted the wheels this morning and everything looked ok really, the clearance from the strut to the tyre on the front is around 2mm and at the rear about 4mm.. Clearance from the tyre to the arch at the front is about 3mm and the rear about 3mm again.. So to say that they *JUST* fit is an understatement!!
Anyways this is how they look on the car..
















Before the first drive I lightly painted the inner side walls of the tyres with white paint to help look for any signs of rubbing on the strut front and rear, came back and everything was ok.. Its VERY close, but importantly no rubbing what so ever..
Just to give an idea on grip levels.. I can now PLANT the throttle in 3rd gear in the wet where as before with the 225 / 40 T1-R's I couldn't even do that in the dry.. Traction is pretty incredible..
Bare in mind this is with stock top mounts at the front, but lots of work on the arches all round, so clearance will only improve once I dial in a little more camber on the front end.. Carefully specced offset / width and arch work and its possible.. I really think that an 18x9 with a 265 would work, but it would require the camber on the front end for sure, and more arch rolling / pulling..
Next goal is to fit 18x10 with a 285 tyre..
The VW Racing brakes are now installed and feel amazing as were the last set I had.. Also look amazing behind the new wheels!!








Then it was time to get some weight out of the car..
First of all the carbon bonnet was fitted.. Saving 14kg over the standard item..








And then the rear was stripped down..
A total of 35kg came out the car (using a cunning method of weighing it all)








Which leaves the cars interior looking like this at the moment..








Based on the last time the car was on scales and how much more I have taken out since the weight should be at 1175kg with a total of 226kg already out the car!!! I have calculated that there is another 140+kg to come off the total weight of the car, which would bring me very close to my 1000kg target
So! Santa Pod on 24th this Sunday.. If its a dry day the car should go well.. Place your bets on times!!


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*

I'm betting high 11's, mid 11's as you get used to it.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (panzer 2.3)*

Knowing Jonny I am betting 10's


----------



## kimhemm (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_Knowing Jonny I am betting 10's









Would be amazing to see a DSG going in to 10's


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

why not? its gonna shift like a manual tranny with a WOT box so if he can launch well and his engine pulls super hard, he should be able to land in the 11s easy, and eventually in the 10s as he gets better or he does something else down the road.
altho, my bet is that your gonna hit low 12s for the first run or two, then the to mid to high 11s.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Krieger)*

I see 10's in the future, but def see 11's to start, which for a vw on street tires isn't to shabby http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Johnny do you have a link for those brakes?


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

Well apart from a catch up with a few guys today was a total waste of time in my opinion.. The track was a joke.. Really.. I can't believe I had to pay to drive on that 'track'
Last night I was able to put 100% of the power down in 2nd gear on a dry road, yet at the 'glued' track today the car was lighting up the tyres in 4th gear!! Hell.. It didn't even do that in the wet driving back home tonight..
What really got me though was the dusty service road which you had to use to drive back from the strip to the pits I could also plant the power down in 2nd gear.. Maybes they mistook the 'glue' for baby oil!? Who knows.. I blame the man with no teeth
Consequently all I managed was a pretty disappointing 12.91 @ 119mph..
The terminal speed was promising though.. Faster than a 997 turbo which was running around 113 - 115mph and a new R35 GTR which was about the same, both of which had plenty of runs.. So at least I know she's got plenty of grunt!! With a decent track im now really confident of a mid 11 second run.. Not bad when you consider im only running just a tad over 20psi of boost..
Oh well.. I certainly wont be visiting Santa Pod again after today.. My next day will be at York Raceway.. 150 miles closer and hopefully at least as much grip as the bloody public road!!
Ill post some pics and video's from today as soon as I can..


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*

Hey JonnyC, where can we buy the VW Racing brakes?


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

You can get them from VW Racing in the UK.. Or Project Mu in Japan..
There not cheap but they are 100% the best out there without question..


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*

Thanks JonnyC. Do the caliper brackets get bolted to the front of the spindles/hub? Like the stock caliper would.


----------



## mmd (Apr 15, 2006)

I've been reading tons of BT threads , but I couldn't find data logs for these BT...!!!!
Is it me, I cant search , or its really no one posts DataLogs for GT30 ..!!!


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (mmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lour32* »_Thanks JonnyC. Do the caliper brackets get bolted to the front of the spindles/hub? Like the stock caliper would.

Yup, mounts exactly like the stock caliper and disc etc, comes with mounting brackets etc..

_Quote, originally posted by *mmd* »_I've been reading tons of BT threads , but I couldn't find data logs for these BT...!!!!
Is it me, I cant search , or its really no one posts DataLogs for GT30 ..!!!

What do you want to know??


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

sad to hear that you didnt achieve the times you wanted on the track. hopefully the new track will give you better results


----------



## mmd (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonnyc23* »_
What do you want to know??

I would like to know the Injection time , Rail pressure , Boost graph, timing advanced , timing pull , engine load , A/F ratio , and MAF readings
if you have them please PM me if u dont mind ..










_Modified by mmd at 11:28 AM 1-27-2010_


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (mmd)*

Ha, not much then..
Hmm, well ill have to work on that.. I can tell you that its f*cking fast if that helps at all??


----------



## mmd (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonnyc23* »_Ha, not much then..
Hmm, well ill have to work on that.. I can tell you that its f*cking fast if that helps at all??









I'll be thankful if u do so ...








well I would like to know how much its fast..!! , I'm currently on K04 setup +Schrick cams, I bypassed the N75 valve and control the boost via EBC.
after I only did that, that GTI is really fast now...








I run 20psi up to the rev limit.. when I increased the boost to 22psi at rev limit I had fuel cut issues








Then I decided to go big so Im trying to collect some information to start with , this is why Im looking for DATA LOOOOOGS










_Modified by mmd at 8:21 PM 1-27-2010_


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

I had a stage 2+ K04 running 'good' amounts of boost and you really can't even compare against the big turbo even at 20psi.. Seriously..
Ill see what I can come up with, im sure that I will be able to get some MAF readings for you easily enough..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*

Ugh, I don't think it's possible for a K04 to produce 22lbs of boost at redline (7000 RPM). Feel free to prove me wrong if you have data logs!


----------



## claudio.vrs (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

at 7000 rpm max 17-18 psi.


----------



## mmd (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (claudio.vrs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Ugh, I don't think it's possible for a K04 to produce 22lbs of boost at redline (7000 RPM). Feel free to prove me wrong if you have data logs! 

didnt I say, I had fuel cut issues










_Quote, originally posted by *claudio.vrs* »_at 7000 rpm max 17-18 psi.
 
my rev limit is 6500 RPM , I used to shift at 6500rpm


----------



## mmd (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonnyc23* »_I had a stage 2+ K04 running 'good' amounts of boost and you really can't even compare against the big turbo even at 20psi.. Seriously..
Ill see what I can come up with, im sure that I will be able to get some MAF readings for you easily enough..

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

Ill get a proper update up on Tuesday but heres a little teaser..!








And yes, big flames every time it either hits traction control or changes gear..


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*

I was wondering if you were really going to do it!


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

No going back now lol..


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

wtf!


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

man this thread gets better and better!


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

takes balls and a fat bank roll to cut holes out of a new carbon fiber hood... glad to see that level of commitment haha


_Modified by rhouse181 at 5:59 PM 1-28-2010_


----------



## ssunnylee24 (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: (rhouse181)*

What's that hole for?


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Lol your dumping the wastegate through the hood? This has got to be a first for mk5. I need to see a video of this.


----------



## AlianomkV (Feb 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

jonny is a man, he dont mess around


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Update..* (Bit of a big one this time round)
Ok so some more bits sorted now.. The car is really starting to get there now!!
MAF / MAP / Coil packs were all replaced in the attempt to track down an issue which I had been struggling with where at high revs the car is backing off.. Almost like loosing spark etc..
Turns out the car has been fitted with the wrong coil packs from the factory all along.. The coil packs as fitted to the car were infact for a non turbo motor, its surprising its ever ran right to be honest!! And pretty bad quality control that it slipped through at the factory..
Anyways, with the proper coils in, the car is now running much better!! Pheww..
Now for the fun stuff anyways!!!
All of the following pretty much was to run the bonnet exit dump tube, quite a lot of work, but well worth it, the sound is simply incredible and at night it all gets very colourful! haha..
So first of all I needed my new intake, as the dump tube will exit where a standard aftermarket intake would be placed the only option was to run the filter on the RHS of the engine bay behind the headlight..
Mocked up before being welded up..
























Test fit after being welded, DV recirc bung etc.. 








Because the filter sits over the RHS of the engine bay I needed to have the catch can re positioned..








Intake back off the car, rubbed down then primed for paint..








And then pained satin black with heat protection added for the bend close to the manifold..








Now for the dump tube!! The old bottom exit dump was dropped off and the two Andys set off fabricating the new tube..
"The purple pedestrian pleaser"








Andy doing what he does best! ha..








And the mocked up dump tube..








First test fit on the car.. (You can also see the intake pre paint here)








While everything was off I wrapped a couple of hoses etc which run close to the manifold to prevent any issue with over heating.. (Also an excuse for some more pics of the manifold)
















Next Andy needed to work on the bonnet to get the hole for the dump to exit from.. (as you can imagine not the easiest of jobs doing this to a £1k bonnet lol)








After a little bit of work!








Once that was done then the dump tube was cut to size.. It now sits just 5mm above the top of the bonnet, perfect!








The dump tube then came off the car to be finished off.. Wrapped in super high temp exhaust wrap and the tip painted satin black for the stealth look!








And then the intake and dump tube on the car for the final fitting, getting everything lined up and looking good!!
















Im really pleased with the end result.. The finish is fantastic, and the dump tube out the bonnet is just crazy!!
At night you can see a 6" constant flame exiting the tip when under full load at high revs, then on the gear change a huge burst about a foot long of flame.. Just crazy! I love it!!
Amazing work once again by the guys at ACR..!!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*

Jonny you are absolutely mental mate!
All you need is one of these and you are GOLDEN!















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

holy crap dude!


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*

I really want to see a video of that.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Correct me if I am wrong? 
I thought the Revo stage 4 software was GT3071R specific.
Care to share any insight on this?


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*








Lol Issam!! 3mm drain hole does the job but thanks for the suggestion haha..
Revo Stage 4 is based around the 71 yeah but works just fine on the 76 too.. Based on my experience anyways, with having that same map on the S3 then the ED30..
I got some videos last night, but the camera just didnt pick the flames up.. Im going to try get a camera with a night mode, hopefully that should work!!


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*

Oh really? Interesting.
Now I'm thinking about sending my turbo to FP for a billet rebuild.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*

Do you experience any flat spots in the rpm band or any throttle body closures when the actual boost value goes over specified boost value?


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*

this last update is totally insane! the sound has got to be amazing to say the least. on quick question though. how do you like those stack gauges? im really interested in installing a stack boost gauge and was just wondering how you like them after first hand experience. pix for reference

_Quote, originally posted by *jonnyc23* »_*Update..*
Oh.. And just a couple of teasers!


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi* »_Oh really? Interesting.
Now I'm thinking about sending my turbo to FP for a billet rebuild. 

Aren't you using a billet wheel already in your HTA35R?
I just send my GT3082R for the HTA upgrade.


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (TechnikSLR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi* »_Do you experience any flat spots in the rpm band or any throttle body closures when the actual boost value goes over specified boost value?

I would need to do some further investigation with logs etc but not as far as I can tell nope..

_Quote, originally posted by *TechnikSLR* »_this last update is totally insane! the sound has got to be amazing to say the least. on quick question though. how do you like those stack gauges? im really interested in installing a stack boost gauge and was just wondering how you like them after first hand experience. pix for reference

Thanks man, working on it!! Gauges are not in the car yet, but they look pretty trick!!
So this is all that I could manage from last night.. Gives an idea but the camera just struggles to pick up on them..


----------



## Murder'd (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*

Time for an HD video camera







.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (Serrari)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Serrari* »_
Aren't you using a billet wheel already in your HTA35R?
I just send my GT3082R for the HTA upgrade.









nope. Regular ATP 3071. 
Justin is running the HTA 35R
im thinking of sending my turbo in to FP for a rebuild. 
Might go back to running an EBC set to 22.5psi and advance the timing as safely as possible. 
Hopefully I can get 430whp.


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi* »_
nope. Regular ATP 3071. 
Justin is running the HTA 35R
im thinking of sending my turbo in to FP for a rebuild. 
Might go back to running an EBC set to 22.5psi and advance the timing as safely as possible. 
Hopefully I can get 430whp. 

For $600 you would have a HTA3076R, from what I heard its totally worth it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (Serrari)*

my personal experience with the billet wheel turbos is that it is not needed until you really start to crank the boost, all the cars we have put them on have not seen a huge difference until boost gets in the 32-45psi range.


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_my personal experience with the billet wheel turbos is that it is not needed until you really start to crank the boost, all the cars we have put them on have not seen a huge difference until boost gets in the 32-45psi range. 

What are your thoughts about lag?


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (Serrari)*

Wouldn't the billet wheel help the turbo spool quicker?!


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*

Couple of engine bay pics in proper light!!
















Still no where near done but getting there for sure!! I've got some lovely plans, should look fantastic once its all done.. No bling, just 100% purposeful..


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi* »_Wouldn't the billet wheel help the turbo spool quicker?!

Yup,
saw an almost 500 rpm reduction in spool time comparing the billet to the normal unit (in this case 3076R vs HTA3076R)


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Yup,
saw an almost 500 rpm reduction in spool time comparing the billet to the normal unit (in this case 3076R vs HTA3076R)

hmmmmmm. 
Very interesting. So the billet 3076 can spool as fast or slighlty faster than the 3071r?
JonnyC, are you running 22psi on stock rods?


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi* »_
hmmmmmm. 
Very interesting. So the billet 3076 can spool as fast or slighlty faster than the 3071r?
JonnyC, are you running 22psi on stock rods?

It also depends on the exhaust ar. Jonny and i both spool crazy fast with the same large ar and we both have tubular manis. A billet is deff worth it.


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (IMAN973)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi* »_
hmmmmmm. 
Very interesting. So the billet 3076 can spool as fast or slighlty faster than the 3071r?
JonnyC, are you running 22psi on stock rods?

I dont really know if I would like spool any earlier than I have it right now to be honest, its just about perfect for me!!
Yeah, 22psi on 100% stock motor..

_Quote, originally posted by *IMAN973* »_
It also depends on the exhaust ar. Jonny and i both spool crazy fast with the same large ar and we both have tubular manis. A billet is deff worth it.

Yep, spool is super fast.. Still need to get some logs up to show but its pretty incredible really!! This same turbo on a 1.8T spools over 1000rpm later.. 2.0T FSI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (Serrari)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Serrari* »_
What are your thoughts about lag?

Lag was greatly improved even with a HTA3586, light throttle and normal driving was also much improved. When you guys get more fuel and you crank the boost with the billet wheels those turbos will really shine.


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hey jc is anyone coming out with a solution for more fuel?? like injectors or something like that?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: ($GTI07$)*

As far as i know everyone that has worked on larger injectors has failed or not been 100% happy with the results.


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ohh ok so the rs4 is the best injector o get or a gt3076r making at leat lke 400whp?? hey jonycry for high cking your thread. back to topic can wait to see he end of results. congrats on the build looks nice.


_Modified by $GTI07$ at 7:55 AM 2-4-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: ($GTI07$)*

injectors are based on software tuning. I think for the Most part both REVO and Uni use RS4's for BT's larger than a k04.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Billet wheel is the way to go... I am looking Into either a precision 60/57 or hold out for a GTX3082 or 76r


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonnyc23* »_
I dont really know if I would like spool any earlier than I have it right now to be honest, its just about perfect for me!!
Yeah, 22psi on 100% stock motor..


Impressive. Are you running an MBC or EBC? any dyno graphs?


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*

Nope, just Revo stage 4 map..
Its going onto the Dyno early next week.. Should be at 24psi then too.. I have no idea what power its going to make to be honest, all I know is that its got plenty! And at a shave under 1150kg it goes pretty well on the road!!
Anyways, finally got the car cleaned up and got a few pics..


----------



## AlianomkV (Feb 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonnyc23* »_Nope, just Revo stage 4 map..
Its going onto the Dyno early next week.. Should be at 24psi then too.. I have no idea what power its going to make to be honest, all I know is that its got plenty! And at a shave under 1150kg it goes pretty well on the road!!

must be a UK thing. 
:-(
can't wait to see your results


----------



## AlianomkV (Feb 17, 2007)

ttt, any videosssss yet


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (AlianomkV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlianomkV* »_ttt, any videosssss yet

X2
dyno results?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*

He is busy zooming around london creating havoc with the kids....
that wastegate dump is dropping panties like rain!


----------



## AlianomkV (Feb 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

lol true that. id drop my panties for him


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

I like rain.


----------



## CupraK1 (Aug 15, 2009)

*FV-QR*

jon u nutter, what if someone pours some **** down your dump tube or the rain gets in there?


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CupraK1)*

There is a 3mm drain hole in the lowest point of the tube itself, which sits lower than the wastegate.. Its been tested pretty well over the last few weeks with our nice english weather and it works great..


----------



## AlianomkV (Feb 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

then he'll look like a whale exhaling out of its blowhole while flying down the street


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
that wastegate dump is dropping panties like rain!









Cant wait to see a vid of this beast in action! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I so badly want to see a video of the open dump coming out of the hood!


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I so badly want to see a video of the open dump coming out of the hood! 

In HD! DO IT


----------



## CupraK1 (Aug 15, 2009)

*FV-QR*

VIDS!?


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CupraK1)*

updates?


----------



## oldschool86045 (Mar 22, 2005)

i didnt see this, but,
how did you get VW Racing Breaks? How do you get vw racing anything?
car is amazing. keep it up.


----------



## boostd k04 (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (oldschool86045)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldschool86045* »_ How do you get vw racing anything?

http://www.volkswagenracing.co.uk/


----------



## oldschool86045 (Mar 22, 2005)

cool! 
that is awesome


----------



## MKII420 (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: (oldschool86045)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (MKII420)*

I just realized this is a right hand drive car.








Now that the dump out the U.S. driver side of the hood doesnt seem too bothersome.
And now i realize what prevented the intake from going more to the left and why its over the vc/tb cover. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ApexTwin (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (IMAN973)*

And apparently he's also sold the car... again!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (ApexTwin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ApexTwin* »_And apparently he's also sold the car... again!










Imagine that...


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (ApexTwin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ApexTwin* »_And apparently he's also sold the car... again!









From what he told us, the new rides not to shabby!


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ApexTwin* »_And apparently he's also sold the car... again!









Again?? I bought the car new in 2007 and have owned it since..
Arin.. Don't worry, the new owner is just as keen to have the fastest DSG 2.0T FSI in the world.. First drag day is in a few weeks!!









_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_
From what he told us, the new rides not to shabby!









5 cylinder goodness!!







Now you guys need to make me a manifold pleaaaaaaase???


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

Whats the new car? TT-RS?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

oh man!


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonnyc23* »_
Again?? I bought the car new in 2007 and have owned it since..
Arin.. Don't worry, the new owner is just as keen to have the fastest DSG 2.0T FSI in the world.. First drag day is in a few weeks!!








5 cylinder goodness!!







Now you guys need to make me a manifold pleaaaaaaase???









We'd love too! You wouldnt happen to know if the head flange is the same as the 2.5?


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alva8193* »_Whats the new car? TT-RS?










_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_
We'd love too! You wouldnt happen to know if the head flange is the same as the 2.5?

Awesome.. Im really not sure.. I can sort something out though.. This motor is begging for a 35R!! I'll give you a call later on and we can discuss some
options


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Why do you always sell your cars just after you finished building them? Is that the plan to begin with?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_Why do you always sell your cars just after you finished building them? Is that the plan to begin with?









I don't get it either. Everyone get's 'almost there' and then magically the car is gone and the buildup threads drop off the face of the earth...


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

there are a number of us with at least over 400whp driving around daily and everything but I get what you're saying... same thing happened with that 1552 custom 35r setup


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*

PM me your vin and i will see if it works in my american etka. If so i can tell you if the exhaust mani gasket is the same as our regular 2.5.


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_PM me your vin and i will see if it works in my american etka. If so i can tell you if the exhaust mani gasket is the same as our regular 2.5.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (EL_3grab)*

ours is a C not D. Interesting the turbo has the bars holding it on like our FSI. Doesn't look like i am order a D either to compare the 2.


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_Why do you always sell your cars just after you finished building them? Is that the plan to begin with?

There are a few reasons.. For me the majority of the fun is in the build up.. I get bored easily.. I wanted a TTRS so I bought one.. I was happy with what I had achieved.. And finally why not??


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (jonnyc23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonnyc23* »_
There are a few reasons.. For me the majority of the fun is in the build up.. I get bored easily.. I wanted a TTRS so I bought one.. I was happy with what I had achieved.. And finally why not?? 

Next time give my the money you would spend on the build, that might even be more fun, who knows?


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonnyc23* »_
There are a few reasons.. For me the majority of the fun is in the build up.. I get bored easily.. I wanted a TTRS so I bought one.. I was happy with what I had achieved.. And finally why not?? 


IDK seems like a waste of time and money to me if you are not going to keep the car to enjoy what you've built up... if you would have said you couldn't deal with that power level and FWD i would have accepted that but i know you also sold your s3 last time lol.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
IDK seems like a waste of time and money to me if you are not going to keep the car to enjoy what you've built up... if you would have said you couldn't deal with that power level and FWD i would have accepted that but i know you also sold your s3 last time lol.

If that was the case then there would be no shops in business. They spend time and sometimes money building cars for people that they will never enjoy, but they still do it and often with more enthusiasm then the guy doing it himself in his garage who keeps the car for 10 years. When I had my shop I'd spend a week building a motor installing a turbo kit and then just drive it around for a bit to make sure it was good and hand the keys over. Owner would come back weeks later to get something else done and be like OMG it's so awesome you should go drive it but I had no desire to. For many of us the fun is building it and nothing more.. I've sat at my welder when I had no projects going on and just welded strips of metal together because its just plain fun to weld. 
I totally see where jonny is coming from


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
IDK seems like a waste of time and money to me if you are not going to keep the car to enjoy what you've built up... if you would have said you couldn't deal with that power level and FWD i would have accepted that but i know you also sold your s3 last time lol.

Good job Its my time and my money then isn't it??
The car was incredible and I'm more than capable of dealing with the power thanks lol.. 
If you need to ask then you will never understand..


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I understand because I've felt the same way too and I'd probably be in the same boat as well, but after building my car piece by piece half by A&L and half in my garage, I just don't have it like that financially to get rid of it and start a new project. I guess I do understand because as much as I love my car I've had dreams of moving on to other cars and wished I could start from scratch even after how far I've come with the A3... i guess some of you guys are older and have careers and whatnot and have the means to do it... I work for tips lol.
Johnny you're right it is your time and money.. I was just excited about where your car was going and what you contributed here that it's a little disappointing to see you get rid of it.


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jonnyc23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonnyc23* »_
There are a few reasons.. For me the majority of the fun is in the build up.. I get bored easily.. I wanted a TTRS so I bought one.. I was happy with what I had achieved.. And finally why not?? 

I didn't push my fwd as far as you did but I am the same way. I didn't quite get a ttrs but I bought what I wanted cuz I was bored and wanted something new


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Noside)*

It was the blow hole out the hood wasnt it that made you get sick of the car lol jk
Just be sure to keep buying parts from issam and everything will be good


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

still need to see the video of the wastegate dump in action


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey guys..
For those that are interested you can follow the new cars build here..
Car is now gone to another home and the replacement is here and running well..
You can follow the build thread here..
http://www.vagoc.co.uk/vb/showthread.php?t=3128
Thanks for checking out this thread..
Cya


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (jonnyc23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonnyc23* »_I wanted a TTRS so I bought one.. I was happy with what I had achieved.. And finally why not?? 

A little birdy told me you might want to fire over an email


----------



## ApexTwin (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonnyc23* »_
Again?? I bought the car new in 2007 and have owned it since..

sorry jonny, i thought i read ages ago that you sold it to get the s3, then bought it back when you got rid of the s3. looks like i just can't keep up with all your rides!


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (ApexTwin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ApexTwin* »_
sorry jonny, i thought i read ages ago that you sold it to get the s3, then bought it back when you got rid of the s3. looks like i just can't keep up with all your rides!









No worries man.. I kept the Golf whilst having the S3 you see.. Sold the S3 then went mad with the Golf again..
Now I JUST have the TTRS lol.. Keeping it simple








Ohh and a 1.4 Vauxhall Corsa SXI wooooo..


----------

